# Unofficial firefox-bin ebuild, if you need security update

## teika

If you're looking for an ebuild for the firefox secuity update, i.e. www-client/firefox-bin-59.0.2.ebuild, have a look at https://gpo.zugaina.org/www-client/firefox-bin. The one by "jorgicio" works for me.

The Manifest file is also in jorgicio's directory,which can be viewed here, without layman. (Thanks fedeliallalinea for pointing it out.)

(update: Any firefox-bin-61 ebuild is not there. Rename firefox-bin-60.ebuild.)

(The ebuild for compiling from the source, www-client/firefox, is already in the official portage overlay from Gentoo's Project Mozilla team. Thanks sergeev917.)

In general, to omit the checksum verification of unnecessary language packages, replace the lines with

  MOZ_LANGS=( ach af an ...

by

  MOZ_LANGS=( <your lang> )

or, if you don't need any, use

  MOZ_LANGS=( en )

NB Never trust "download it here!" Compare it with the official 58 ebuild before emerging. :-)

(There's a minor change related to icons, so simply renaming it to 59.0.2 doesn't work.)

Best regards.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

If you download all directory contents the no need to re-create manifest or change MOZ_LANGS.

----------

## sergeev917

Why not https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/mozilla.git/tree/www-client/firefox? Looks like it's an official staging repository for mozilla-related ebuilds.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sergeev917 wrote:*   

> Why not https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/mozilla.git/tree/www-client/firefox? Looks like it's an official staging repository for mozilla-related ebuilds.

 

Yes it's an official staging repository, but depend if you want compile firefox or not (now not exists 59.0.2 version of binary firefox)

----------

## teika

> If you download all directory contents...

I don't have layman ;-) But you're right.

I've edited the original post. Thanks, fedeliallalinea and sergeev917.

----------

## teika

For firefox-bin-61, simple rename of the firefox-bin-60 seems to work. Any is not there in the overlay.

(Note firefox-60 is ESR, and if you simply want a security update, you don't need 61.)

----------

